# These are so cute



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Overmountain1 check these out. They're adorable. 

Poultry Party - 8 Piece Chicken Dice Set


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @Overmountain1 check these out. They're adorable.
> 
> Poultry Party - 8 Piece Chicken Dice Set


Omgosh those ARE adorable!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @Overmountain1 check these out. They're adorable.
> 
> Poultry Party - 8 Piece Chicken Dice Set


I think there cute but the dice make the chickens look warped.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, those are nice!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Awww i love everything with chickens on it there really needs to be more chicken plushies


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Awww i love everything with chickens on it there really needs to be more chicken plushies


Yeah i have 2 chicken plushies


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What would you guys rather have a chicken or a horse?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What would you guys rather have a chicken or a horse?


Chickens all the way home


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Chickens all the way home


Wow, I'd probably rather have a horse though!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What would you guys rather have a chicken or a horse?


Obviously chickens


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Obviously chickens


Definitely a horse.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Definitely a horse.


Chickens supremacy


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Chickens supremacy


Chickens All the way to your horse


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I would just rather have a horse since you can ride em and take them places, with chickens you can't but I still love chickens!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I would just rather have a horse since you can ride em and take them places, with chickens you can't but I still love chickens!


Horses are alot of commitment and i just can't do it so yeah. Chickens all the way


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I would just rather have a horse since you can ride em and take them places, with chickens you can't but I still love chickens!


Sorry never owned a horse but they seem like hard to take care of and I love chickens they are my cuddly birds


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Sorry never owned a horse but they seem like hard to take care of and I love chickens they are my cuddly birds


They do need to be maintained but I don't think they are hard work.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> They do need to be maintained but I don't think they are hard work.


Oh I never ride a horse


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh I never ride a horse


You should take riding lessons or something it's really fun!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @Overmountain1 check these out. They're adorable.
> 
> Poultry Party - 8 Piece Chicken Dice Set


1. Pretty soon your house is going to look like my house with all the chicken nonsense. 2. We shouldn't be encouraging the chickens to gamble.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Awww i love everything with chickens on it there really needs to be more chicken plushies


My son would agree with you there! We have only found a couple that weren’t just flat pillows shaped like a chicken- those are fine too, but not what he’s after. Found a fuzzy one from Tractor Supply we have enjoyed since Christmas. 

Chickens are natural gamblers. Why else would they be crossing the road like that?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> My son would agree with you there! We have only found a couple that weren’t just flat pillows shaped like a chicken- those are fine too, but not what he’s after. Found a fuzzy one from Tractor Supply we have enjoyed since Christmas.
> 
> Chickens are natural gamblers. Why else would they be crossing the road like that?


I wonder if there is a poultry gambler's anonymous? Seriously, my house and barn are full of chicken ephemera and stuff, books going back a hundred years, about eight hundred ribbons, chicken glassware etcetera, etcetera. Maybe someone will want some of it before I'm gone. I know my adult children will do a single estate farm auction because that's what I've told them to do. They have zero interest in the farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> 1. Pretty soon your house is going to look like my house with all the chicken nonsense. 2. We shouldn't be encouraging the chickens to gamble.


Yeah, but you've done a really good job integrating your nonsense into the house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Chickens are natural gamblers. Why else would they be crossing the road like that?


Good one.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I wonder if there is a poultry gambler's anonymous? Seriously, my house and barn are full of chicken ephemera and stuff, books going back a hundred years, about eight hundred ribbons, chicken glassware etcetera, etcetera. Maybe someone will want some of it before I'm gone. I know my adult children will do a single estate farm auction because that's what I've told them to do. They have zero interest in the farm.


Nonsense stuff is what makes a place home and interesting. In my book.  

Give your kids’ my #- I bet there’s a bunch of that stuff I would love to have. Perhaps I could hit up the auction. See me planning out your demise already?  

But truly- I do love that old stuff like that. We already collect old tools and farm tools, and you know how the hubbs loves restoring stuff, too. You two old-fashioned types would get along well I think, if you ever had the opportunity to cross paths. 
I know there are plenty of people other than us who also enjoy those sorts of things, and an auction could do really well. I love all your pics of the old stuff!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Sorry never owned a horse but they seem like hard to take care of and I love chickens they are my cuddly birds


Same here. All my birds have wierd and quarky personalities. And all love each one of them.


Poultry Judge said:


> 1. Pretty soon your house is going to look like my house with all the chicken nonsense. 2. We shouldn't be encouraging the chickens to gamble.


Yeah but i got a sectet i will be the same soon.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Awww i love everything with chickens on it there really needs to be more chicken plushies


yeeees!


----------

